# Car battery strobes and speakers



## Mr. Dark (Jul 16, 2013)

Alright all you electricians out there. Next week I'm helping a local haunt owner wire some strobes and speakers on his zombie paintball trucks. He's powering it all with a 12V car battery ran thru an amplifier. Has anyone ever hooked up a rig like this? Any tips or pointers anyone could share? Figured this was the best place to look for help. Thanks!


----------

